# WY Elk



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Going to try to plan a trip out to WY for elk next year. With not having time to be able to scout, and do a DIY, plus the fact I will have a bit of money going into next year with 3 pts, Id like to get some recommendations of units(going in with 3 pts) and possibly outfitters. 
Hunt doesnt necessarily have to be next year, but trying to plan the next couple years worth of hunts.


----------



## keith1216 (Mar 22, 2008)

might want to look into butte creek outfitters out of cody wy. used them for an antelope hunt and six guys up in elk camp all tagged out within a week. very good outfit


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

I havent hunted elk but have hunted antelope out there, you can look thru the resources section here http://onyourownadventures.com/hunttalk/home.php 
to find odds from last year ect, might give you a better idea of draw v points , in addition to hunting gpsmaps and thier link to google earth I also use Yahoo road maps for a much better idea of there I am going. use the hybred link and pan it to the hunt area.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Mike,

I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. I'll have four elk points after this year and want to do a DIY hunt. Never hunted elk before either, so I'm a little hesitant to burn all my points on a tag without going. I've thought about heading to either a guaranteed area or OTC area in another state once before using my points on a premium area. 

The problem in some of the better elk units inNW WY is that they're wilderness territories and you have to have a guide or WY resident in order to be in those areas. Perhaps, certain outfitters will simply provide a trespass fee to meet this requirement?


----------



## A2Brit (Jun 6, 2012)

I hunted on Green Mountain in 2009. Saw multiple bulls every day while bowhunting the week before the rifle opener. Lots of hunters for the rifle season..but lots of elk! I (God I hate to say this) gut shot a 6X6 at dusk of the last night of bow season...watched the arrow go in from right front to back..burried to fletching. Knew he was gonna die that night, but woke up with 18+ inches of snow and couldnt get withing 5 miles of where I shot him. I'm still sick over it...and have not hunted big game since. But it was a self guided hunt..tents and a quad. I plan on applying for an antelope license in 2013 with max points...just need to figure out the best area!! Good Luck!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I think I am sitting on 5 elk points and 3 for deer? I hate to waste them on a hunt with no chance of seeing decent animals. I would rather build them up until I have the opportunity to draw a high quality area. No one else in my group has near as many points. I may have to hire a guide and go solo. I do a good many deer hunts solo but elk is quite different.


----------



## eyeopenner (Mar 20, 2010)

Me and my dad went to jacksonhole we used milliron ranch chancy wealdon we both tagged out on nice bulls and nice muledeer they have a top notch service good food good horses had a great time


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

eyeopenner said:


> Me and my dad went to jacksonhole we used milliron ranch chancy wealdon we both tagged out on nice bulls and nice muledeer they have a top notch service good food good horses had a great time


How long ago was that? Things have changed a bit over the last few years.


----------



## eyeopenner (Mar 20, 2010)

ten years i saw 100 bulls and 50 mulleys at least i think they still do it


----------



## Adventure484 (Dec 12, 2005)

Area 30, 31, 32 Desert Trophy elk Areas, My Father and his friend both pulled a tag from 31 and each brought one home. These are once in a lifetime hunts, if you draw one you will never be able to draw one from that area again. The advantage of the desert hunt is the fact that you don't have to worry about the Grizz.

The zones around Jackson (70's and 80's) all have elk in them. they migrate down from yellowstone to the National Elk Refuge just north of Jackson. it is hard hunting in those parts. The elk are smart and stay as deep in those Mtns as long as they can. You need some horses to get your game out. ATV access is extremely limited. There are big elk all over the place. I lived in Jackson for 5 years, hunted Elk 2 seasons and didn't have luck, but I didn't have access to horses so that limited how far out I would hunt, plus I had no clue what i was doing, but it was fun. There are some outfitters and some cowboys that will haul your game out for you. some will even pack your camping gear in and out if you want a backcountry camp. If you hunt down in Bondurant, I would recommend getting a hold of sam at sleeping indian outfitters. they have a lot of horses and I know they haul elk for people. I'm sure there are some guys out in dubois who will haul elk as well, you'll have to call around. Remember that you can't hunt wilderness areas without a guide. The wyoming range doesn't have any wilderness areas but it is mostly roadless. good luck


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

Go to the Big Horns


----------

